# In Praise of: Sterlingwear Peacoats



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

After reading several positive reviews on the site, I decided to check out Sterlingwear of Boston and their selection of Peacoats.

After realizing they were located in East Boston, about block from where I grew up - I decided to call and ask if they took orders in person and if I could come over and look at some of the styles. They were extremely helpful on phone and were happy to get a visit from a customer, since most of their work is via internet, mail order and by contract with the US military.

To make a long story short, I went to the factory and met with Jack Foster the Director of Sales. He was one of the most helpful people I have met in years, and showed me around their facility, showed me some of their authentic Peacoats, some of their fashion designs, and some of the other things they make. I settled on a Navigator, which is basically the authentic US Navy Peacoat - with full satin lining. Got measured and special ordered it in Navy. It cost $159 dollars including all taxes and UPS delivery to my front door.

I received my jacket today (less than 4 weeks after my order), and I am totally blow away with the quality of the material, workmanship, and style. Honestly, if you are looking for a Peacoat - I suggest you give Sterlingwear of Boston a try. A really great bunch of people, making fantastic products, at amazing prices.

*https://www.sterlingwear.com/sterlingwear7new.html*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> After reading several positive reviews on the site, I decided to check out Sterlingwear of Boston and their selection of Peacoats.
> 
> After realizing they were located in East Boston, about block from where I grew up - I decided to call and ask if they took orders in person and if I could come over and look at some of the styles. They were extremely helpful on phone and were happy to get a visit from a customer, since most of their work is via internet, mail order and by contract with the US military.
> 
> ...


Great story mrkleen. I second the quality and workmanship of Sterlingwear. Plus, for those looking for an authentic US Navy pea coat, then look no further than Sterlingwear as they are the company that makes _the_ US Navy pea coat.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Of course one could also join the Navy and get one for free. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

My experience with them was the exact opposite. Communication after I purchased the coat was poor. I was not notified that the jacket was back ordered until I queried them a week and a half after placing the order asking where the jacket was. They sure charged my credit card immediately after I placed the order though - that's why I asked where it was, I thought maybe I had missed it or something.

They used UPS to ship the jacket, which was ok, but the shipping method used required me to physically sign for the package (not the management at my apartment's leasing office where I have a signed release on file) which was extremely inconvenient. They refused to change it. Actually, they didn't bother to respond to my request to change the delivery method and it took several phone calls to UPS Customer Service and the local office to get the package.

To top it off, the jacket was poorly made; the buttons did not line up with the buttonholes properly, causing a roll of the fabric between the buttons. I was disgusted when I noticed that and took the coat right off and put it back in the box without checking it out any further. The thing was in my possession for less than an hour before it was dropped off at the post office to be returned. 

My mileage certain did vary.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Sterlingwear is awesome. Between my wife and I, we have purchased 3 peacoats and every one of them has been excellent. Plus the customer service was beyond exceptional. perryw's experience is definitely the unfortunate outlier.

mrkleen, post up a photo of you in your peacoat. Here's a photo of me in my Sterlingwear authentic.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Scrum - let me get my hands on a digital camera and I will certainly do so.

Perry - sorry you had a bad experience, and I cant comment on your jacket being poorly made...only that I had the exact opposite experience.

As for the delivery part, you certainly cant blame them for not wanting to just leave the package someplace.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

I hear you - the Sterlingwear peacoats are exceedingly well made and at about $140-$160 depending on the model, really have no peer in the peacoat arena. I hear the Schott peacoat is the only reasonable comparison (haven't verified this personally) but at almost 2X the price. I can't think of any reason to buy a department store peacoat at any price when an authentic mil-spec US made garment of this quality is available to the general public. Not quite sure what happened in Perry's case but from my personal experience and everything I have heard and read, it is definitely an unfortunate exception.


----------



## El Captain (Nov 10, 2008)

This is great. I was looking to find a good peacoat and never thought of Sterlingwear. I will consider them because they seem like good quality form the price. Hey, if its good enough for the US Navy its good enough for me.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Indeed. Uniforms are actually a reason I've considered joining HM's Royal Navy.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> authentic US Navy Peacoat - with full satin lining. Got measured and special ordered it in Navy. It cost $159 dollars including all taxes and UPS delivery to my front door.


Can't beat that with a stick!

Hooray for Jack Foster and U.S.A. quality, price and service!


----------



## jaws824 (Jan 12, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> After reading several positive reviews on the site, I decided to check out Sterlingwear of Boston and their selection of Peacoats.
> 
> After realizing they were located in East Boston, about block from where I grew up - I decided to call and ask if they took orders in person and if I could come over and look at some of the styles. They were extremely helpful on phone and were happy to get a visit from a customer, since most of their work is via internet, mail order and by contract with the US military.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what made you decide on the Navigator model? I'm trying to figure out which style (Navigator or Authentic) would be the most tailored. I'm 5'6" 140lbs with a 38" chest and 30" waist so I want to choose which ever style has the most shoulder room and the narrowest midsection.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Peacoats are boxy. Get the Authentic and get a tailor to take it as much as you need to. I'm almost exactly the same size as you - 5'6", 130lbs, 38" chest, 29" waist. That's what I did and now it fits like a glove. My wife got a Navigator and I think the lining is lighter than the Authentic.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just curious, how is the armhole height on these things? I can only tell so much from Scrumhalf's picture, and I've been considering one for a couple of years now.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Just curious, how is the armhole height on these things? I can only tell so much from Scrumhalf's picture, and I've been considering one for a couple of years now.


The armholes are seriously high. Styleforum suggests sizing down but I am leery of doing so unless you are waif thin. I am reasonably built around the shoulders and chest and any tighter would impede circulation. If you are in between sizes, you can round down one size but to go a whole even size down as SF suggests might be a bit too much.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That bodes pretty well -- I'm tired of low armholes in wool coats.


----------



## jaws824 (Jan 12, 2009)

Scrumhalf said:


> Peacoats are boxy. Get the Authentic and get a tailor to take it as much as you need to. I'm almost exactly the same size as you - 5'6", 130lbs, 38" chest, 29" waist. That's what I did and now it fits like a glove. My wife got a Navigator and I think the lining is lighter than the Authentic.


That sounds like a good ideal and I have a great tailor so it shouldn't be a problem. BTW: Did you order a 36S or 38S?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

jaws824 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what made you decide on the Navigator model? I'm trying to figure out which style (Navigator or Authentic) would be the most tailored. I'm 5'6" 140lbs with a 38" chest and 30" waist so I want to choose which ever style has the most shoulder room and the narrowest midsection.


The only real difference between the authentic and the navigator is the navigator has full silk lining. The cut is exactly the same from what I was told.

Out of the box, my coat fit like a glove and required no alterations.


----------



## jaws824 (Jan 12, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> The only real difference between the authentic and the navigator is the navigator has full silk lining. The cut is exactly the same from what I was told.
> 
> Out of the box, my coat fit like a glove and required no alterations.


That's exactaly what I was told when I called Sterlingwear yesterday. The reason I'm questioning it is because I saw this post about the Navigator: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=27746. The original poster said the shoulders were too big, sleeves were too wide, but the body was snug. If that's true it sound like the Navigator would be the best fit if you have large shoulders with a small waist.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

jaws824 said:


> That sounds like a good ideal and I have a great tailor so it shouldn't be a problem. BTW: Did you order a 36S or 38S?


I ordered a 38S. I do have fairly pronounced delts, so it is very fitted around the shoulders for me but with enough room for a sweater vest or a light fleece jacket underneath. The Styleforum consensus is to size down by 1 even size but the streetwear guys there sometimes go for style over comfort, so you have to decide if you want to do that.

You could of course order one of each and return the one that fits worse. Sterlingwear has a very good returns policy, so aside from shipping charges, it should be risk free.


----------



## jaws824 (Jan 12, 2009)

Scrumhalf said:


> I ordered a 38S. I do have fairly pronounced delts, so it is very fitted around the shoulders for me but with enough room for a sweater vest or a light fleece jacket underneath. The Styleforum consensus is to size down by 1 even size but the streetwear guys there sometimes go for style over comfort, so you have to decide if you want to do that.
> 
> You could of course order one of each and return the one that fits worse. Sterlingwear has a very good returns policy, so aside from shipping charges, it should be risk free.


Great ideal, the shipping is really no big deal. Thanks for your help!


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been holding off going over there too long, I'll be going next week.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

They look fairly cool but I think they also look a bit short, I would like to see one stretched to a 3/4 length car coat.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Usually peacoats just hit the butt, no?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Right... a peacoat should be no longer than a regular sport coat or suit jacket. If you want something longer, perhaps consider a bridge coat. However, bridge coat come with big bright brass buttons and look less "civilian-friendly" than peacoats in my opinion.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Do these prices still apply? That would be amazing.



mrkleen said:


> After reading several positive reviews on the site, I decided to check out Sterlingwear of Boston and their selection of Peacoats.
> 
> After realizing they were located in East Boston, about block from where I grew up - I decided to call and ask if they took orders in person and if I could come over and look at some of the styles. They were extremely helpful on phone and were happy to get a visit from a customer, since most of their work is via internet, mail order and by contract with the US military.
> 
> ...





Scrumhalf said:


> I hear you - the Sterlingwear peacoats are exceedingly well made and at about $140-$160 depending on the model, really have no peer in the peacoat arena. I hear the Schott peacoat is the only reasonable comparison (haven't verified this personally) but at almost 2X the price. I can't think of any reason to buy a department store peacoat at any price when an authentic mil-spec US made garment of this quality is available to the general public. Not quite sure what happened in Perry's case but from my personal experience and everything I have heard and read, it is definitely an unfortunate exception.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Of course one could also join the Navy and get one for free. :icon_smile_big:


This is a fashion forum. Killing strangers on behalf of the banking cartel is decidedly unfashionable.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

musicmax said:


> This is a fashion forum. Killing strangers on behalf of the banking cartel is decidedly unfashionable.


You dug up a 5 year old thread for this?

(Edit - beg pardon - it wasn't you)


----------

